# Budgie Bedtime Troubles -Assistance Request



## BethanRose (Nov 16, 2015)

So basically my baby budgie does this weird thing sometimes (about once a week) where she climbs up to the corner of the cage and just clings on, pushed up against the cage. Her mate just kinda chills on his usual perch but I just don't know if this is normal? She's fine with me, she loves to be handled and has no problem with her new home (just over a month and a half now) so I'm just really confused and I feel really anxious when I see her like that!!! I've attached a pic of her when I walked in on her after my shift at work about half an hour ago. And she is still like that now!!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This behaviour is considered normal, especially for a young budgie who is in the process of getting used to its new cage and surroundings.
Budgies instinctively look for the highest place in the cage to be in and sleep for the night, and some do go for one of the top corners of the cage for extra safety. The positions in which they sleep on the cage's bars may look uncomfortable to us, but to them it's perfectly fine.

Some of my adult budgies will still on occasion prefer to take their short afternoon naps on the cage's bars instead of the perches, but when it comes to sleeping for the night, most of them will choose the swings to sleep in.

By making some changes into your cage, you can minimize the times your budgie will sleep on the cage's bars. This can be done by placing a perch higher up on the cage and near your budgie's preferred sleeping spot or placing a couple of swings (since you have two budgies) on the cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ana has given you excellent advice. :thumbsup:

Many budgies like to sleep in what humans consider to be very odd positions. Some hang upside down, some look like they are doing the splits by holding one foot on a perch and the other on the side of the cage, etc. 

Take a look at the links below to ensure you have everything your little one needs to make her home the best it can be. 

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums*


----------

